# wall mount samsung 19" syncmaster 932mw



## pcocp (5 Sep 2009)

Anyone know if it is possible to wall mount the samsung 19" syncmaster 932mw lcd-tv?

It doesn't look like it is to me but if someone knows how it can be done let me know.

Thanks,
PCOCP.


----------



## tosullivan (5 Sep 2009)

does it have the 4 holes at the rear to take screws for a wall bracket?
Normally 75mm or 100mm apart


----------



## pcocp (5 Sep 2009)

no, no holes anywhere. which is why i think it cant be done. just wondering if there is an alternative way.


----------



## serotoninsid (5 Sep 2009)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Cat101 (5 Sep 2009)

Is this what your looking for?
http://www.123brackets.co.uk/SAMSUNG/19inch/Syncmaster%20932MW/
_Original LCD Flat Screen (A52Black) Plasma LCD TV Bracket suitable for SAMSUNG Plasma/LCD Syncmaster 932MW 19" TV's_

You could contact this supplier to check:
http://www.theplasmacentre.com/tv_wall_bracket_info/232/samsung/19


----------



## tosullivan (6 Sep 2009)

pcocp said:


> no, no holes anywhere. which is why i think it cant be done. just wondering if there is an alternative way.


you say no holes



Cat101 said:


> Is this what your looking for?
> http://www.123brackets.co.uk/SAMSUNG/19inch/Syncmaster 932MW/
> _Original LCD Flat Screen (A52Black) Plasma LCD TV Bracket suitable for SAMSUNG Plasma/LCD Syncmaster 932MW 19" TV's_
> 
> ...


 these brackets say it can be done..


??????????????


----------



## Cat101 (6 Sep 2009)

tosullivan said:


> you say no holes
> 
> 
> these brackets say it can be done..
> ...


 
I don't understand it either, that's why I suggested checking with supplier.
If the tv hasn't got screw holes, would it be possible that the bracket I found has a rim to hold the tv in place with suction grips at the back??
Dunno!! Best to email supplier to check.


----------



## Crunchie (6 Sep 2009)

I have one of these and the shop made a point of telling me that it was not suitable for wall mounting.


----------



## ACA (7 Sep 2009)

Liked this TV but not being able to wall mount put me off, so I went for the next one up.... 26" looks lovely on the wall in the diner.


----------



## pcocp (7 Sep 2009)

thanks for the replies. definitely not wall mountable.


----------



## tosullivan (8 Sep 2009)

I thought all flat screens were wall mountable until I went looking for one recently and the 2 I narrowed it down to, the cheaper one was NOT mountable


----------

